
Fruit Juice Is Linked to a Higher Cancer Risk - simonebrunozzi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-10/fruit-juice-is-just-another-soda-as-study-suggests-cancer-link
======
elindbe2
This seems in line with other research. Sugar, when separated from the fiber
in fruit is bad for you in any form. If you want to eat something sweet, whole
fruit is your best bet.

